

Rules for supervising projects - RiderOfGiraffes
http://third-bit.com/blog/archives/4003.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The advice here is not specific to the subject at hand - there are several
lessons to be learned about startups, interactions with people, interactions
with colleagues, and yourself.

I found this highlighted some of the things I knew, but didn't know how to
express.

